# Scottish School years versus Dubai School Years



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what school year my daughter is meant to be in, in Dubai?
She has just turned 13 and in Scotland she is currently in S1 and moves up to S2 in August. We are not sure if she should be starting year 8 or 9 in Dubai in September?
Any assistance would be greatly appreciatd.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

As far as I can tell, age matters little to which year group she is in - I have kids of the same age in two of my classes: one in y12 and one in y9. It depends mostly on where she is in the curriculum. In the British curriculum, if she has just turned 13 she should be in Y9.


----------

